# Woks



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I've been wanting a wok for a while now. Question is, do I buy the wok with all the bells and whistles that cooks your food and does your taxes while playing music. OR, would a less expensive middle of the road one do just fine?


Svadhisthana


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Svadhisthana,

Try finding a wok from a wok store in Chinatown. I see that you're from Illinos but don't know if that's possible for you. In any case, if this is for home use, here is what I recommend you look for. Most importantly, make sure it is heavy with a flat bottom. This will ensure that it heats well and evenly. Look for a wood handle, this won't conduct heat to your hand. You'll also want a lid that fits well one that allows you enough room to put a whole chicken in the wok and cover it with the lid.

I think that if you found one that does your taxes, you'd be missing the point of wok cooking in the first place. A wok is a simple, classic, cooking vessel and should remain as such.

Once you get your wok, be sure to season it before cooking in it. As far as cost, I know you can find excellent high carbon steel 14" woks for $12-$14 in Chinatown in New York City. If you have any Asian grocery stores near you, look there first.

Really it all depends on what you want in the end.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thank you! I don't know about getting one in NYC but I will check out the Asian food store here in town. (the comment about taxes was very much tongue in cheek)  


Svadhisthana


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I agree with cchiu.

However, if you find a rounded bottom, keep in mind that you can use it too, as long as you purchase a ring that goes underneath, to stabilize it.

No bells and whisles!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I got mine in a hardware store on Wentworth St. in Chicago's Chinatown years ago. It's going strong! I also got a wok ring with it, as well as the tools. Really cheap in the hardware store! I love to stroll down that street and look in the windows.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Like I said:


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

I agree cchiu and kimmie. I have the flat bottom inexpensive wok that I've used for years, v. a very expensive Farberware wok (electric) that I've used maybe once in the last decade.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Yep, got one many many years ago for a song and a dance! Round bottom with a ring.

With your savings, you will be able to afford a lid. Very practical too!



[ May 14, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

This is probably heresy, but I really do like my electric wok. I've used it a lot. Since I have an electric stove that is hard to regulate, I've tried to buy as many electric appliances as I could to avoid the heat regulation problems I have with the stove. (the stove is an older model that isn't bad, but isn't really great) The wok is great for Chinese and I also do spaghetti sauce in it. Weird, I know, but it works!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Not weird at all if it works for you! The one I use was just easier than pulling the other out of the box if I wanted to use it. I don't have any room to put it away (this one is pretty big)...so it sits in its box in the closet


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

On electric stove, you can still use a round bottom wok as long as you have a ring!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thanks Pooh


Svadhisthana


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

SeattleDeb: Speaking of woks in closets, my cabinets are sort of old fashioned and they are way too small for things like electric skillets and woks and stuff like that. My closets are full of that stuff--not so bad once I got used to the idea of food equipment in with coats and things! This house has really pretty birch cabinets, but they are not real deep and the doors are too small to put anything through that is bigger than a plate.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Yes..when we entertain and hang up coats in the closet...we just have to push aside the ice cream maker box, Farberware wok and rotisserie, cases of wine (yes terrible spot for them)...and a bunch of other things that shouldn't be there! This house has a pantry but it's completely full...I can keep some small appliances in it but not many, so the coat closet is it. 

Birch sounds so pretty!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I have an electric stove/oven so I'll have to go with a flat bottomed wok. I'll look around in Chicago the next time I'm up there. I didn't even think of that. I checked the local asian food store(and I do mean _the_ asian food store-we only have one), but the only thing there was really small and I wasn't impressed with the quality.

Svadhisthana


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

The cabinets are really neat, and completely unblemished. I can't believe this house was built in 1964. The couple who built it left almost NO marks on the place. Looks like it was shrink wrapped all those years! I couldn't believe it. My husband's parents found it for us. We love it!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Sounds absolutely lovely Sandy. THey must've had true pride in ownership.


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

Prolly too late for this post but anyhow, yeah I agree go with an asian store WOK. Or another good laternative, (this is what I bought) is a TYPHOON WOK http://www.typhooneurope.com/dynamic...kware/%2313800

I love this thing, works great and comes pre-seasoned with a FLAT bottom and a lid


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

No, it's not too late. I have yet to get up to Chinatown in Chicago and look for one. Thanks for the information.


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

No probs, just glad I could finally contribute something useful


----------



## ruthy (Aug 18, 1999)

I truly fail to see how you can use a round bottomed wok on a ring on an electric stove. It just would not work. Get a genuine Chinese steel flat bottomed wok preferably 14" if you are getting only one. They are widely avaiable in NYC on the Bowery and I believe by mail order from the Broadway Panhandler. They are also available in San Francisco. Be sure to season it well before use and never use soap. If you are in the market for an All Clad they make a wonderful stainless steel wok shaped pan which I love to use even for Chinese style cooking when I need a nonreactive surface.
Check around with some of the Asian chefs in Chicago. Arun uses woks and I am sure someone in his kitchen should be able to tell you the best place to shop for what you need.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thank You, Ruthy.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I use a round bottom wok at home on my electric stove. I use a wok ring. It's impossible to stir fry Cantonese style using a flat bottom wok. Problem is, my round bottom wok is a Mandarin style wok with two handles. Then again you can't really toss the wok around if you're using an electric stove anyway. If you're going to get just one wok, get one with two handles and a round bottom. This will give you the flexability you need for doing most things. You probably won't need a lid if you're not going to be roasting or steaming big things in the wok. But if you DO get a lid, make sure it has adequate height.

Kuan


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Ditto, Svad. Mine appears to be similar to Kuan's, Mandarin style with two handles. Round bottom with ring is the way to go.



[ June 22, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

I've given up cooking Asian foods, I'll leave that up to the restaurants until I can afford a Nice Viking WOK Range  

It's almost impossible to duplicate any asian recipes without the use of high heats from gas stoves


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Svadhisthana,

See if you can't find a wok by "ATLAS" I got mine in the largest Chinatown in the US, the one in San Francisco. I highly recommend it. It's everything I described above in my previous post.

Browse through these articles for more info and references:

*Washingtonpost.com *

*Woks & Burners*

*Cookware FAQ*

*Knife, spatula, wok mstandard for stir-fry*


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thanks cchiu


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

One of the coolest things I have ever cooked in was a cast iron wok. It has a "ring" built into the base and the inside is perfectly round. The best part is that it has all the heat retaining properties of cast iron! Lodge Manufacturing has one that is 12 3/4" across and 3 1/4" deep. It has a handle just like a regular cast iron skillet and weighs 11 lbs. The price is $41.95 on their web site and even includes a hot handle holder, which is the only bell or whistle.  
www.lodgemfg.com/cookware.htm

[ June 22, 2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks cchiu.

Went on "woks and burners". Do you have experience with the Cast Iron Wok Stove or Stainless Steel Wok Stove? Looks great to me. Your thoughts please!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

No, sorry, haven't used one. If you already have a gas stove, I see no reason to get one unless you simply want one. If you honestly think you'd use it often enough to justify spending money on one and also have the room to store it, then by all means, try it out and let us know what you think!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Svad...
There's a wok store on Wentworth just a block or so south of Roosevelt, for the next time you get up to Chicago. It's on the west side of the street, and they've got something for every cooking style.

Mike


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I was in Chicago last week-end and picked up a great round bottomed wok. (at "woks and things" on Wentworth.) I've used it twice so far and _love_ it. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Svad,

I'm glad you're happy with your new wok!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thanks Kimmie!


----------



## chives (Feb 19, 2002)

Sounds like you already found your wok but I have an amazing wok that I got from LE CREUSET. It is made out of heavy duty cast iron and the interior of the wok is tephlon. The cost was high but worth it ($117.00) as I will probably have it for the rest of my days.

Chives


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

So what have you made in your new wok, Svadhisthana?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

So, Chives and Svad,

What have you been cooking in your new respective woks?


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I suggest a wok with a round bottom and a ring. A flat bottom seems to me to nullify the benefits of using a wok at a all. The purpose of a wok in cooking Chinese food is to be able to sear and saute food and to push it to the sides to alter the amount of heat it is getting.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I got one of those hand-hammered woks from the guy on the late night infomercial with the Australian accent. I know it sounds like a gimmick but the thing is incredible. (I got it years ago and haven't seen that commercial in forever.)

You want a wok that needs to be seasoned. Thin, cheap woks that don't conduct heat are not going to serve you well. Going to a "Chinatown" neighborhood is the best start. With any luck, you'll find a store clerk who speaks English and will advise you. (Not as easy at is sounds...LOL.)

No electric woks...although anyone saddled with one can use it for deep frying in a pinch. They just don't get hot enough to do real oriental dishes.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

I use my wok on the gas hob without a ring most of the time. Not when I am frying with more than a few Tbs of oil. And I wouldn't do it when children are about, either.


----------

